

Ask HN: Who's interning this summmer in San Francisco? - tkahn6


======
siggi
I'll be at Google with the AdWords team. There is a big Quora topic on this:
[http://www.quora.com/Who-are-the-2012-summer-interns-in-
Sili...](http://www.quora.com/Who-are-the-2012-summer-interns-in-Silicon-
Valley)

